# Beethoven Pathetique 1st Movement



## echoyjeff (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm not exactly sure if this is the "members recording" section as I don't see any other recordings ...

But anyways, here's my recent recording of Beethoven's Pathetique. I was wondering for some general feedback. My own thoughts:

1. a bit mushy during the fast parts, my fingers got a bit stuck (don't know if others notice that ...)

2. I move my body a LOT 






Thanks!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Good performance. But you need to add more aggression and briskness to it. Don't over romanticize Beethoven.


----------



## echoyjeff (Jun 19, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Good performance. But you need to add more aggression and briskness to it. Don't over romanticize Beethoven.


Ha, that's EXACTLY what my teacher said.

You're talking about the grave, right?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Your performance is far from pathetic. But the music you make doesn't raise the feeling "Pathetique" either, which derives from an edginess in the phrasing of the quieter passages. (There should be no 'soft' passages in this movement.)


----------

